# Samples-r-us >> 3m Polish Bonanza



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Samples-r-us >> 3m Polish Bonanza

OK bonanza was a bit OTT - but it got your attention 

3M polish is the order of the week , Flavours available are :

50383 Ultrafina <Dark Blue Lid>
80349 Extra Fine Material Polish <Yellow Lid>
09376 Fine Compound <Light Blue Lid>
50417 Fast Cut Plus <Green Lid>

OK guys & gals :

I have left :

1.75L Ultra fine compound
1.00L Fast cut plus
0.75L Ultrafina
2.00L EF polish

A full set of 4 polishes @ 250ml each = £33.22 Posted

4 @ 150ml = £21.22


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Paid, Receipt ID: 5YG12587CS7346735

Was I first? Lol


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

How do I order 2x50383 1x50417 and 1x80347

Obviously I want 4 so do I do that and then list what I want when I pay ?


----------



## MickLCR (Apr 5, 2008)

ALL Four 250ml each - Recorded 

Transaction ID: 6KJ44607EP376245E


----------



## BlueSupra (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Alan

All 4 250ml Recorded.

PAID - 44L197271A142341L

Cheers

THanks for another great sample

Pete


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

ads2k said:


> How do I order 2xultrafina 2xfast cut plus and 1xExtra fine
> 
> Obviously I want 4 so do I do that and then list what I want when I pay ?


But 2+2+1=5

I think


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> But 2+2+1=5
> 
> I think


Oops.... just noticed that and changed it :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Oops.... just noticed that and changed it :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Set of four 250 ml please Alan.

Hmm Paypal seems tobe hung on both ie and firefox anyone else have this?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Receipt ID: 8RP17867V6997934L


Alan, I've added that i'd like 2x50383+1x50417+1x80347 in the 'special instructions to seller' section.

Hope that doen't cause you too much problems


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Pair for 150ml each and rec'd postie - Receipt ID: 8P833436YL1309639

Lovely jubbly thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Receipt ID: 8RP17867V6997934L
> 
> Alan, I've added that i'd like 2x50383+1x50417+1x80347 in the 'special instructions to seller' section.
> 
> Hope that doen't cause you too much problems


Thats fine - anyone who wants all four but a Pick n Mix - please add note on instructions to seller box please :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:


> Set of four 250 ml please Alan.
> 
> Hmm Paypal seems tobe hung on both ie and firefox anyone else have this?


Its the 14 million people suddenly logged on - all wanting 3M samples 

Happens to me all the time -just give it a couple of minutes :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Ordered :thumb:
Receipt ID: 1UH40019E0603443L

Cheers Alan - thanks for sorting another spot on GB


----------



## rangeroverman (Jun 8, 2008)

Just ordered all four 250ml. recorded delivery, Receipt ID: 3FY34805VJ117372M
Cheers Alan. :thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Cheers Alan, all 4 150ml recorded - paid.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry to be a pain Alan but how much is 1xultrafina 60ml 1xFastcutplus 100ml and 1xExtra fine 100ml.
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

alan is it possible to buy them individually, i already have some but am after the fast cut plus and the ultrafina


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

admg1 said:


> Sorry to be a pain Alan but how much is 1xultrafina 60ml 1xFastcutplus 100ml and 1xExtra fine 100ml.
> Cheers :thumb:





mouthyman said:


> alan is it possible to buy them individually, i already have some but am after the fast cut plus and the ultrafina


Its not a problem ............... but ............

My scrap of paper with all the calculations on (high tech i know) ... well i've left it at work 
I don't want to make up a price - cus I don't want to rip you off or do myself in basically.

So I will work it out first thing and update you.

Sorry - badly organised as ever :wall:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Its not a problem ............... but ............
> 
> My scrap of paper with all the calculations on (high tech i know) ... well i've left it at work
> I don't want to make up a price - cus I don't want to rip you off or do myself in basically.
> ...


not a problem, whenever you can is fine :thumb:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Sorted at last Receipt ID: 2TR58800DJ870224H

Cheers Alan


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Just paid for all 4 with shipping to NL 

Receipt ID: 02W70730H73786032


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Its not a problem ............... but ............
> 
> My scrap of paper with all the calculations on (high tech i know) ... well i've left it at work
> I don't want to make up a price - cus I don't want to rip you off or do myself in basically.
> ...


No problem Alan, let us know when you've worked it out.
Or we could just call it a fiver and it'll save you having to work it out


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh ball s i should have read the whole thread before paying for 4 X 250ml
i need to change what i want please dont send mine please
I will pm you tomorrow


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

admg1 said:


> No problem Alan, let us know when you've worked it out.
> Or we could just call it a fiver and it'll save you having to work it out


Was gonna say £2.50 - glad I didn't now :lol:



Harley said:


> Oh ball s i should have read the whole thread before paying for 4 X 250ml
> i need to change what i want please dont send mine please
> I will pm you tomorrow


You just like clicking dont you 

No worries - will put yours on hold pending further investigation :thumb:


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

All four ordered in 150ml. Reciept no 72Y35872UV4503707

Cheers for organising another great buy :thumb:

C.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Was gonna say £2.50 - glad I didn't now :lol:


In that case i'll take them all in 250ml :lol:

I've worked it out to be about £10.12 but i could be wrong so i'll wait till you've worked it out tomorow.

Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

You rule!! :thumb:

Receipt ID: 4H670764UM6251019


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

4 x 150ml ordered Alan :thumb:

Receipt ID 2MC823693X6335058


Thanks again
Adrian


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Another order in :thumb:

Cheers!


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

all four at 250ml, thanks alan for another great deal:thumb:

Receipt ID: 422464186G7236201


----------



## Slewey (Feb 13, 2008)

Placed my order for 4x 150ml!
Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> You just like clicking dont you
> 
> No worries - will put yours on hold pending further investigation :thumb:


Right can I have 1 x no
2 x fast oh no 
5 X ultr%*>>) :wall::wall:

PM sent.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

admg1 said:


> In that case i'll take them all in 250ml :lol:
> 
> I've worked it out to be about £10.12 but i could be wrong so i'll wait till you've worked it out tomorow.
> 
> Cheers Alan :thumb:


Its £9.51 or £10.23 recorded :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Harley said:


> Right can I have 1 x no
> 2 x fast oh no
> 5 X ultr%*>>) :wall::wall:
> 
> PM sent.


No worries - so its ....

15 x 3M FCP
300 x T Cut
27 x Miracle Dry wash

:thumb: Sorted :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> alan is it possible to buy them individually, i already have some but am after the fast cut plus and the ultrafina


Should have asked - what sizes are you wanting ?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Order placed. Thanks again Alan for this great service.


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

i'm guessing you need a machine polisher/rotary/pc/whatever to use these?


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

hey mate how much would it be for 100ml of FastCut, Ultrafina and fine compound?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

MrP said:


> i'm guessing you need a machine polisher/rotary/pc/whatever to use these?


Yes, you SHOULD use a machine polisher.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

MrP said:


> i'm guessing you need a machine polisher/rotary/pc/whatever to use these?


I believe they are ok by hand - someone asked same question in the feeler thread .

I have not tried them by hand (except small areas round handles etc) personally - as in done a full car by hand - but the feedback from others was positive.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Will the labels have the amount of cut on them? That's be lovely :lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Will the labels have the amount of cut on them? That's be lovely :lol:


No 

I will see how much text I can squeeze on the label

One way of telling though - if you start polishing and you suddenly hit metal - that was the compound :lol:


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Alan,

Just taken 4 @250ml recorded.
Receipt ID: 41K214738H185972L

Do you include a idiots guide on how to use as well 

Rob.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> No
> 
> I will see how much text I can squeeze on the label
> 
> One way of telling though - if you start polishing and you suddenly hit metal - that was the compound :lol:


Never mind, worth a try! 

As long as the name is on, i'll remember some how :speechles:speechles


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Its £9.51 or £10.23 recorded :thumb:
> 
> Cheers


All paid-cheers Alan :thumb:

also pm for you!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Should have asked - what sizes are you wanting ?


can i have a price for the 60ml and the 100ml please


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

im all paid for


----------



## frenchman (Jan 31, 2008)

All payed for alan. Cant wait to try these out.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers Guys :thumb:

Just to let you all know :

Polish has arrived 5.30pm today (Wednesday) - so it's put me back 48hrs in effect - I will get cracking in the morning and will get them out ASAP 

First Post updated :thumb:

We have just gone wireless (internet) in the unit due to reorganisation - so my internet connection is limited whilst its fine tuned - So I am still here , just in short bursts


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

hey dunno if my post was missed mate

how much would 100ml of ultrafina, fine compound and fastcut be?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ruthless said:


> hey dunno if my post was missed mate
> 
> how much would 100ml of ultrafina, fine compound and fastcut be?


Sorry 

£11.62 standard post - +72p if you want recorded


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> can i have a price for the 60ml and the 100ml please


PM'd ya :thumb:


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

payment sent mate

Receipt ID: 6HD5263739291340C


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, I would like to order 4 x 250ml recorded delivery but as follows:

2 x 50383 Ultrafina <Dark Blue Lid>
1 x 80349 Extra Fine Material Polish <Yellow Lid>
1 x 09376 Fine Compound <Light Blue Lid>

Can I just order with your links in your original post or will the cost be different?

Thanks.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Alan - please help me understand abrasive levels on these???

Can you rank them in order - I know UF already, and want some FCP, but how/where do the other 2 fit in the mix? I've searched but found so many contradictory posts I have no idea now :wall:

thanks

Damon


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ordered 4 x 250ml anyway :lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry guys internet at work is still dodgy and been a busy bee too 



German Taxi said:


> Hi, I would like to order 4 x 250ml recorded delivery but as follows:
> 
> 2 x 50383 Ultrafina <Dark Blue Lid>
> 1 x 80349 Extra Fine Material Polish <Yellow Lid>
> ...


Just go off the links and put a note to seller in paypal stating what you want.

Cheers
:thumb:



Bigpikle said:


> Alan - please help me understand abrasive levels on these???
> 
> Can you rank them in order - I know UF already, and want some FCP, but how/where do the other 2 fit in the mix? I've searched but found so many contradictory posts I have no idea now :wall:
> 
> ...


Ultrafina is your anti hologram finishing polish
Extra Fine material polish - is a light cut polish
Fine Comound - Heavier cut 'polish' - classed as a light compound
Fast Cut Plus - Heavier compound

Before I get shot down - Its in laymens terms :thumb:

I will try and post up the new 3M chart with levels of abrasives for the newer 3M polishes:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just a quick update guys, 

Most samples (all bar 4) have been decanted and bottled / labeled.
90% of samples have been packed and despatched
The remainder will be despatched on Monday.

I have run out of FC+ and this is on order once this comes in I can complete the other 4 orders.

FYI - fast cut plus is the hardest thing in the world to bottle :doublesho I must be wareing about a litre on my trousers (it is polish honest )

Anyone contemplating making a living decanting Fast Cut Plus - think again :lol:

I will be pulling the plug on the 3M samples Sunday night - so anyone who wants some please do so before then. (I need a rest )


Cheers

:thumb:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Alan,

Can I have a price for 100ml and 250ml of Fast Cut Plus and Ultrafina please?

Cheers


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sim said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Can I have a price for 100ml and 250ml of Fast Cut Plus and Ultrafina please?
> 
> Cheers


Just to clarify is it

100ml of Fast Cut PLUS
&
250ml of Ultrafina

?

Ta


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Whats next Alan ?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

abd1973 said:


> Whats next Alan ?


A rest :thumb:

Seriously - I have had to do quite a bit of work for handling / storage of chemicals etc and have dedicated our office which was upstairs for our stock and my hidey hole for samples etc

All the stock etc has now been moved upstairs over the last few days and we are just left with the essentials downstairs.

We have now moved into the broom cupboard as a temporary office . 

Until the broom cupboard is extended we are left with a nice big detailing bay - just in case if hoofs it down next week for the NW meet.

So we have taken this opertunity to paint the floor etc 
Eat your heart out Harry :lol:










So after numerous hours hard graft - a weeks 'relaxation' is in order and will kick off again w/c 14th July with some more goodies 

The stuff we have in the queue includes ;

AG Foam
Dodo Need for Speed
AS G101
Duragloss 901
Plenty of CG stuff
AS Smartwheels
Wax sample pots
Plus quite a few unconfirmed ones in the pipeline :thumb:

-----

Bet you wish you never asked :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Stop it I cant spend any more money


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Stop it I cant spend any more money


Ohh just to let you know the Solaris sample works out at £3500.00 and I will include a plastic spoon in there for free 

You know it makes sense


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry, I wasn't very clear.

I'd like either 100ml or 250ml of each. Just depends on the cost.

Cheers.


alanjo99 said:


> Just to clarify is it
> 
> 100ml of Fast Cut PLUS
> &
> ...


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Ohh just to let you know the Solaris sample works out at £3500.00 and I will include a plastic spoon in there for free
> 
> You know it makes sense


Where is the paypal link! i'll send it through now :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

any chance of a megs wheel brightener sample


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Alan - please help me understand abrasive levels on these???
> 
> Can you rank them in order - I know UF already, and want some FCP, but how/where do the other 2 fit in the mix? I've searched but found so many contradictory posts I have no idea now :wall:
> 
> ...


Hi Damon, check out this link from 3M, it helped me, hopefully of some use to you http://multimedia.mmm.com/mws/mediawebserver.dyn?6666660Zjcf6lVs6EVs66SQgbCOrrrrQ-

cheers
andy


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks - although now I need some of those green waffle pads :lol:

just leaves the other one to work out in the process now....


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Just a quick update guys,
> 
> Most samples (all bar 4) have been decanted and bottled / labeled.
> 90% of samples have been packed and despatched
> ...


PM Sent!


----------



## BlueSupra (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Alan

Received my samples today.

Thanks for another superb run of sample.

All i need now is a bit of dry weather and i can give them a go.

Pete


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Got my lot today Alan cheers.

Can someone do me a cheesy quaver and put a list up of where the 4 3m polishes fit in around the menzerna range. ie - lightest cut to heaviest cut!

TIA


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

got mine today as well  hooray just in time as well!

Fast cut plus = powergloss

Extra fine compound = Intensive Polish

Ultrafina = FF85RD

i suspect the Fine Compound slots in between 85RD and IP


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

Got mine today. Thank you very much alan.


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Payment made Receipt ID: 5269-3675-1517-1369.

Thanks


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Payment made, receipt ID: 5193-7488-2141-5643

Thanks!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine arrived today. 
Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

mines came too, no leaks


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sim said:


> Sorry, I wasn't very clear.
> 
> I'd like either 100ml or 250ml of each. Just depends on the cost.
> 
> Cheers.


Sent you a PM with Links :thumb:



mike 318is said:


> any chance of a megs wheel brightener sample


Got some on order & have some Smartwheels too :thumb:
Coming soon 

Big thumbs up to postie for you guys who have got yours :thumb:
Happy polishing :buffer:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Cheers - just Paid, and replied to your PM



alanjo99 said:


> Sent you a PM with Links :thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

tried out the polishes today  hooray. Ultrafina has worked a treat refining after powerglossing!


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

All four in my pigeonhole at work this morning :thumb: No damage or anything like that and EXACTLY the size I saw in my mind's eye! IMHO 150ml is a perfect sample size for the average home user who's not machine polishing things every week. Now I just want a nice, cool dry spell  Thanks Alan. Cheers, C.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Got mine Saturday :thumb:

Luckily the products were ok, as the jiffy had a massive rip in it! :lol:


----------



## rangeroverman (Jun 8, 2008)

Mine arrived Saturday. Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

All arrived safely this morning Alan (including the hens tooth) many thanks:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sandro said:


> tried out the polishes today  hooray. Ultrafina has worked a treat refining after powerglossing!





chris_calcite said:


> All four in my pigeonhole at work this morning :thumb: No damage or anything like that and EXACTLY the size I saw in my mind's eye! IMHO 150ml is a perfect sample size for the average home user who's not machine polishing things every week. Now I just want a nice, cool dry spell  Thanks Alan. Cheers, C.





beardboy said:


> Got mine Saturday :thumb:
> 
> Luckily the products were ok, as the jiffy had a massive rip in it! :lol:





rangeroverman said:


> Mine arrived Saturday. Cheers Alan :thumb:


Spot on chaps - happy :buffer:



Wheelie_Clean said:


> All arrived safely this morning Alan (including the hens tooth) many thanks:thumb:


You might end with two hens teeth yet


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I take it at this weekends meet we can pick anything available up


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I take it at this weekends meet we can pick anything available up


If you can give me a idea of what you want - i can make sure its ready and available :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The AG rubber cleaner was the one i was thinking


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Epoch said:


> The AG rubber cleaner was the one i was thinking


no worries - fill ya boots


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> You might end with two hens teeth yet


Let's hope there is one male and one female, then we are onto a winner:thumb:


----------



## DomA (Feb 1, 2008)

Could you give me a price for 250ml of each of the following please;

Extra fine compound
Ultrafina

Thanks
Dom


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

All received lovely job Alan


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Arrived safely today. Thanks for another top sample and top service


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

All received in good condition, thanks very much. No leaks or nothing. Spent a few minutes trying to squirt a bit out of one bottle before I remembered the little red plugs! Doh! It's been one of _those_ days.......

150ml is a great size, it's plenty enough for me to try out stuff I'd never be able to afford otherwise.

Tis my 1st encounter with FCP - feels like sandpaper! :doublesho


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Mine still not arrived...


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Mine not either.
Just recieved another package but not the 3M samples.

Oh well maybe tommorow.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Update :

Most have gone out - still a couple to go. Still waiting on second batch of polish to arrive.


----------



## GTi Jen (Nov 18, 2007)

so does that mean there is more available? 
A bit slow on the uptake with this one.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

As above Alan, any more on the go???


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I can always get more - its just very expensive and don't want to get stuck with loads.

If there is demand I am willing to extend this but want to clear any back orders first, once cleared i will post back and see if anyone else wants any :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Cool well if you do any more ill have some fo sure


----------



## GTi Jen (Nov 18, 2007)

Out of interest what was the price for 4 x 100 ml?

Thanks


----------



## Slewey (Feb 13, 2008)

Received mine yesterday here in the Netherlands! Thanks Alan! :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

GTi Jen said:


> Out of interest what was the price for 4 x 100 ml?
> 
> Thanks


Not got my list in front of me but IIRC around the £15 mark :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Update :
> 
> Most have gone out - still a couple to go. Still waiting on second batch of polish to arrive.


Alan - is mine still to go out?

ID# 1EK90891MC423222C

thanks

Damon


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Will check in the morning :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Recieved the samples today in great condition.

Thank you once again 

When will the duragloss 901 start ?


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey Alan, I hope you have some for collection on sunday?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Alan - is mine still to go out?
> 
> ID# 1EK90891MC423222C
> 
> ...


Damon , Yes yuor is still to go - I have a tracking number , the polish is on the van - just awaiting the driver to turn up :driver:



[SV] said:


> Recieved the samples today in great condition.
> 
> Thank you once again
> 
> When will the duragloss 901 start ?


Lovely stuff ! 901 will be next Tuesday - Sorry i'm behind schedual at the moment , but its all coming together again 



little john said:


> Hey Alan, I hope you have some for collection on sunday?


What sizes are you after ? I will have them ready for you.


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Lovely stuff ! 901 will be next Tuesday - Sorry i'm behind schedual at the moment , but its all coming together again


Alan better update your calendar then on msn :thumb: 
I use that all the time to check for updates.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I was going to go for the 250ml


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Damon , Yes yuor is still to go - I have a tracking number , the polish is on the van - just awaiting the driver to turn up :driver:


thanks mate


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Posted*

The second wave of 3M is in the post (at last) :thumb:

Hopefully should start reaching you guys tomorrow (subject to postie)

Anybody who has not ordered any and has been asking about the 3M - I will be offering a limited number of bottles out next tuesday. There are not many available and once they are gone there gone


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

little john said:


> I was going to go for the 250ml


Bottled and awaiting your collection :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Just bookmarking for tuesday really, but I go on holiday then. What was the prices? (i've looked, but can't seem to find them!!) And would we be able to sort something out, like paying for them now, and posting them in a week?
Cheers.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

swiftshine said:


> Just bookmarking for tuesday really, but I go on holiday then. What was the prices? (i've looked, but can't seem to find them!!) And would we be able to sort something out, like paying for them now, and posting them in a week?
> Cheers.


Pay now - buy later ?!?

I like that idea :lol:

Prices are at the office - ranged from *about* £10 to £34 dependant on sizes (60ml / 100ml / 150ml & 250ml)

I can get the lists on Sunday and PM you then - don't panic I will hold on to some for you :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Alan - all arrived this morning :thumb:

Massive thanks. Have to also say the bottling, labeling and packing is superb. Must take you a lot of time and effort to do so its very much appreciated :wave:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Alan - all arrived this morning :thumb:
> 
> Massive thanks. Have to also say the bottling, labeling and packing is superb. Must take you a lot of time and effort to do so its very much appreciated :wave:


Top job Mr Postie :thumb:

Cheers for the comments , much appriciated !


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Pay now - buy later ?!?
> 
> I like that idea :lol:
> 
> ...


Excellent. Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

recieved my samples today, many thanks.


----------



## DomA (Feb 1, 2008)

Mine arrived as well, thanks again.

Dom


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday - filled right to the brim, secondary anti-spill stopper under the lid and clear labelling.

Top job, thank you very much!


----------



## Altern8 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey,

Have you any more left please?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Altern8 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Have you any more left please?


Couple of sets lefts - what sizes are you after ?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Received mine but I have a problem.

Sent you a PM.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

any left, n prices??:buffer:
looking for
50383 Ultrafina <Dark Blue Lid>
80349 Extra Fine Material Polish <Yellow Lid>


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

got mine today very very well packed top service thanks very much

Gav


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Mine arrived too, great packaging

Thanks


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Guys - have a bit of each left , 

What I will do is sort out how many Millilitres I have got left and will post back on the original post on this thread tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

>> Moved to first post<<


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Do you have one sample of fast cut plus left?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

atomicfan said:


> Do you have one sample of fast cut plus left?


Yes can do upto 4 @ 250ml FC+

But if you dont want 250ml - can do 60ml / 100ml or 150ml too


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

whats sample prices. cant seem to find it,lol


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> whats sample prices. cant seem to find it,lol


I am also interested in the prices, thanks


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

wanted a sample of ultrafina, so u have 2 have a full set???


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> whats sample prices. cant seem to find it,lol





Slick 77 said:


> I am also interested in the prices, thanks


first post amended :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> wanted a sample of ultrafina, so u have 2 have a full set???


If you just want ultrafina (or any one polish):

150ml £6.30
250ml £9.40

Works out cheaper pro rata the more you have as the postage is 'cheaper' in increments.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I am interested in 250ml of Ultrafina please plus I am 100% interested in the BoS sample, can I combine the order at all?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Slick 77 said:


> I am interested in 250ml of Ultrafina please plus I am 100% interested in the BoS sample, can I combine the order at all?


Its not frippin Ebay you know !!



Cause you can :thumb:

I will keep 250ml Of ultrafina back - just PM me next week when I list the BOS :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, that's great :thumb:


----------



## paul318ti (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks mate got the samples just need the nice weather to try out now lol - very speedy delivery btw thanks


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll take a full set if there's enough left. 

Cheers
Kev


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

Also...do you have any Tardis left and, if so, can I combine them?

How do I pay?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

s2ook said:


> I'll take a full set if there's enough left.
> 
> Cheers
> Kev


Kev ,

What size are you after ?

Will combine p&p with Tardis no problemo :thumb:

If you can let me know on the 3M front - I will do you a linky for Paypal

Cheers

Alan


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

have you got some....
50383 Ultrafina <Dark Blue Lid>
80349 Extra Fine Material Polish <Yellow Lid>
50417 Fast Cut Plus <Green Lid>

on 250ml each?


----------



## Bond (May 23, 2008)

Hi Alan

Finally managed to get the Paypal going - all paid for now - 150ml of the 4 available

Cheers!


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

Hi Alan! Do you have 250ml of all 4 left?? :buffer:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

ok guys I can do a couple more 250mls and a 150ml set

Can only do sets of 4 otherwise I am going to get stuck with some.

A full set of 4 polishes @ 250ml each = £33.22 Posted

4 @ 150ml = £21.22


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> ok guys I can do a couple more 250mls and a 150ml set
> 
> Can only do sets of 4 otherwise I am going to get stuck with some.
> 
> A full set of 4 polishes @ 250ml each = £33.22 Posted


Transaction ID: 9CS29979LF7994626


----------



## Xx reaper xX (Jun 21, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> ok guys I can do a couple more 250mls and a 150ml set
> 
> Can only do sets of 4 otherwise I am going to get stuck with some.
> 
> A full set of 4 polishes @ 250ml each = £33.22 Posted


Receipt ID: 0NB784591W548932D

Thank You Again great service


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Kev ,
> 
> What size are you after ?
> 
> ...


150ml set please


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

paid!! :thumb:
Receipt ID: 0G632003KY561121T


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

I haven't received mine yet. Has it been posted? 
If it hasnt you can just send it with the BOS!!!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

johnnybond said:


> I haven't received mine yet. Has it been posted?


same here


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry guys my mix up , I had left a bit of code out of the Paypal link when I posted it back up., 
Thus the barcode/address labels didn't print.

There are 3 affected packages : Postcodes AB42 / S66 & ST7

Sorry about that guys - All in the post this afternoon :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

received mine today as i just coming out the door. 

oh, very nice labels, packaging too. :thumb:


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

got mine yesterday thanks!!! :thumb:


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Alan. 

Do you have anymore of the 250ml sample set?

Cheers


Steve


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Steve

Yes I can do you 250ml :thumb:

Paypal Linky 

Cheers

Alan


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Cheers mate.

Payment sent :thumb:

Receipt ID: 9F201373N4571694R


Steve


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

Alan, do you still have a 150ml set and some Tardis in?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya,
Are you still able to do a full set of 4x250ml of the polishes?
thx


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

s2ook said:


> Alan, do you still have a 150ml set and some Tardis in?





Ducky said:


> Hiya,
> Are you still able to do a full set of 4x250ml of the polishes?
> thx


Just awaiting a bottle of Ultrafina to complete 4 more sets.
Should be in Monday / Tuesday and will list them in the samples - bits n bobs section:thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

can i take just a 250ml fast cut and ultrafina?

(i know, i'm a pain in the ass!)


----------



## lee74 (Mar 17, 2008)

is any of this left alan?


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

any of this still left alan


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

also interested in a 250ml set?

still enough?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Will be doing a re-run next week guys :thumb:


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

awesome


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Will be doing a re-run next week guys :thumb:


 just spent 50 quid on dark blue and green tops 1ltr each

Should have waited to see if they are any good lol

i cant seem to be able to get any meguiars agents that stock 80 and 83 or poorboys ssr or menzerna so decided to go with the 3M hope i havent made a BIG mistake as it will be my first ever go with a rotary. I have a bonnet in waiting from the scrappy just to practice on


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

I wouldn't worry - the 3M polishes seem really good.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

OK guys, ready for a re-run due to the amount of people requesting it !

Which Polishes do we want this time ? 

Ultrafina, Ultra Fine Compound , Fast Cut Plus again ?
Or anything different ?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

The same 4 that you originally did would be fine for me


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

id be up for any LOL


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

As above i'd like to get a sample of the original ones as i missed em..

Neil


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Yup, same four for me too also as well


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

I wouldn't mind some Fast Cut Alan, but I'd probably take a couple of others as well


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

Ultrafina and Fast cut plus please !


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

hardhitter said:


> Ultrafina and Fast cut plus please !


same !


----------



## cl0nd0n (Mar 29, 2008)

Any news on the re-run of these alan?

Thanks


----------

